# Old painting from Ludwig Eibl



## Danniel (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi all,

Not sure if i am at the right place with this question.
But i have an old painting of the outhor: ludwig eibl.
The painting is of " the witch of haarlem"
Its an old oil painting.
On the back it says its from ludwig and i know this is a version of malle babbe from frans hals.

Anyone know the value of this work?

P.s. the picture is from the internet.
I have the painting in another location and no fotos here with me.


----------

